# Ky Meds



## Torringtontg25 (Jun 14, 2021)

Anyone out there have Ky medicine bottles? I'm finding out about new ones every day, and cannot find a dedicated thread for medicine bottles from Kentucky. Will post some of mine later today.


----------



## Torringtontg25 (Jun 14, 2021)

Not shown: 2 Cassells (from Paris KY?), and a broken Oscar Dilly Druggist from Louisville.

Left to right: Paracamph Mfg Inc, Louisville KY(First aid balm)
Davis & Robertson Pharmacists, Lexington KY (Scroll script)
Jas. E. Cooper Druggist, Lexington Ky
Cooper & Dunn, Prescription Druggists, Lexington KY
Will Dunn Prescription Druggists, Lexington KY

2 of the bottles have corks in them, they are not original corks. Those two have bad sickness from presumably being buried, so to temporarily fix that I filled them all the way up with water, and corked them. They display a lot better that way, and it makes them slightly harder to tip over. I can't afford a tumbler, and neither are worth shipping off to someone for $20+ to tumble them.


----------



## midway49 (Jun 14, 2021)

Cassell's are Lexington


----------



## Torringtontg25 (Jun 15, 2021)

Ah, thanks! The booth I got them from had Paris KY written on the tag, I was just going by that.


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 15, 2021)

Here's one from Barboursville


----------



## sandchip (Jun 17, 2021)

My only Kentucky medicine, ".S.&.S / Maysville. / Ky." (Seaton & Sharpe, Druggists)


----------



## Screwtop (Jun 17, 2021)

sandchip said:


> My only Kentucky medicine, ".S.&.S / Maysville. / Ky." (Seaton & Sharpe, Druggists)
> 
> View attachment 226540 View attachment 226541



Maysville is a short 20 minute drive from where I live. That's an awesome bottle! Maysville had some gems.


----------



## dspang (Oct 4, 2021)

sandchip said:


> My only Kentucky medicine, ".S.&.S / Maysville. / Ky." (Seaton & Sharpe, Druggists)
> 
> View attachment 226540 View attachment 226541


If it comes up for sale, let me know please. I live in Maysville and would love to have this awesome bottle! Thanks for sharing


----------



## dspang (Oct 4, 2021)

Here’s a small version of Henry W. Ray post office and drug store from Maysville Ky. Believe these came in 4 or 5 different sizes.


----------



## dspang (Oct 4, 2021)

Here is a very small Maysville med. Measuring about 2 inches. 

Thos. J. Chenoweth Druggist.


----------



## dspang (Oct 4, 2021)

Thos. J. Chenoweth Druggist. Maysville KY


----------

